# Happy Birthday my Cracker



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Cracker! Our beautiful sister.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

This was Cracker on her Birthday.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday to your sweet Cracker. She looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I love how people come back to honor these beautiful dogs! Just brings tears to my eyes.

They are so precious and she sounds like she filled your life with so much love - you were blessed to have her for so very long.

Happy Birthday Sweet Cracker !


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy birthday at the bridge sweet Cracker, I hope that you are surrounded by all of our beautiful golden angels. It sounds like she was a very special girl and you were lucky to have found each other. I bet she's proudly smiling down on you watching Manny get up to lots of mischief with Chester


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 19th Birthday Cracker, I know how much your wonderful family miss you, but thank you for sending them your brothers Chester and Manny, I hope you are celebrating at the bridge with all your golden friends eating all your favourite things x


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

What a wonderful loving tribute to your beautiful girl! Our special ones at the Bridge are still with us and part of our lives...Happy 19th birthday, Cracker!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Cracker, what a beautiful and very special girl you were.

I believe there's a huge birthday celebration at the bridge in Crackers honor.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cracker


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cracker! Hope you kept you fancy birthday hat. You looked great. Lots of sniffs, nozzles and licks from Mel.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending warm fuzzies to your precious and beautiful girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cracker*

Happy 19th Birthday, Cracker! What a beautiful girl!


----------

